# Leo, my BSH lilac colour point! :D



## AdamB (Jan 2, 2009)

So, we've had Leo now for almost 3 months! He's the best thing ever, we love him to bits, and he's 2 years old this month 

My girlfriend took some nice pictures today, and i thought i'd share them. I hope you like them:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

So cute...lovely pics.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

gorgeous!! beautiful colour


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So pretty  Easter eggs already?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what stunning eyes he has, hes a beautiful colour too, looks very spoilt, the way it should be. I bet hes glad he found you, Love the easter egg pic hes like.......... is this mine?


----------



## AdamB (Jan 2, 2009)

He was giving it a really good sniff! But, he'll have to make do with some meaty treats 

Thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Lovely photos , I like number 6 the best with just the paws in it, very artistic.


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

How gorgoeous, wonderful pics xx


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

he is beautiful!! :001_wub:


----------

